# Want to get a bow... help?!



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Then you're talking about a recurve bow or a longbow. No wheels! :wink:

I'm not an expert on the subject, by any means, but the biggest mistake that new traditional shooters make is shooting a bow that has too much draw weight. Another thing you should know before buying a stickbow is... some bows do not stack nearly as much as some other bows do. Usually, you get what you pay for. A bow that stacks will not increase draw weight... per inch of draw length... the same over the entire span of your draw length. In other words, at some point in drawing the string back... the draw weight will not increase nearly as much as it did at the start of your draw.

I would strongly suggest going to a good archery shop. They will be able to judge what length bow and poundage you should start with, what arrows you need at that poundage and so on... better than anyone could possibly do on here anyway. You don't have to buy a new bow from them to get their help... if it's a good shop.

There is a traditional section here on archery talk. You may get some more answers there. There is also a classifieds section on here. Buying used has it's dangers though. With pre-owned stickbows, you mostly have to watch out for cracked or twisted limbs.


----------



## modrenaiss (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you good sir you've been a big help!


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

Normally I would encourage you to find a place to try archery without purchasing first..

Since your profile has not been filled out yet, it's hard to tell anything about you to help guide you.

Age, gender, height and build would help as far as what to look for in gear (approximate is fine if you don't want to give specifics) and where are you located (again general is fine) Many of the people here live all over the country and most have places they shoot or know of good places to try archery (many for free) before running out and purchasing gear. the most common error is people buy gear that they think they will "grow into" and while the concept sounds good, it leads to several problems and often discouragement in the sport.

DC


----------

